# Layout wiring the easy way



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Why didn't I think of this 40 years ago.
Adding an extension to my shelf/room layout when I realized I could stand the module up for the majority of the wiring.

Pros - a bunch

Cons- cannot test drive trains for testing as work progresses

Now I need to stop using any color wire I can find and to be neater


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Well that certainly is a neck and back saver.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Charlie Bishop (YouTube Chadwick Model Railway https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMjSsrcmA4BNeAnh2NxYp0Q ) does it just that way all the time.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*So do I*



flyboy2610 said:


> Charlie Bishop (YouTube Chadwick Model Railway https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMjSsrcmA4BNeAnh2NxYp0Q ) does it just that way all the time.


 I have most of my wiring and all my switch motors, frog polarity micro-switches, etc. Up front behind removable access panels in the fascia. I'm 71 & partially disabled, so under the table is not for me.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice job Dennis, nice and easy.

Andy


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you have trouble crawling underneath, that's the answer


----------

